# Watching football while camping



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've got a couple of camping trips coming up for cub scouts, looking for suggestions on how I can still watch football on tv


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Best bet is satellite TV. We use Directv and take one reciever out of our house when we go camping. You can buy a dish cheap and once you learn how to set it up it goes fast.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw a cat at Kerrville a few weeks back with a satellite in a hard case like a Pelican.He took it out maybe 10' from his camper,set it on a bucket,opened the case and ran the cable to his trailer,and he was done.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Winegard Carryout dome I take with us when we travel. Hookup the cables, plug it in and within 5 minutes you are watching TV.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

"Dish" Tailgater


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Love my Winegard Carryout Satellite and Direct TV. Download instructions. Get the zip code you will be staying at. Will give you the elevation and you will need someone in the camper to listen to your satellite beeps and you turn the dish until you get the best beeps and your good. If you haven't used your receiver in a while sometimes you have to call it in for assistance but they are good at Direct TV.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Love my Winegard Carryout Satellite and Direct TV. Download instructions. Get the zip code you will be staying at. Will give you the elevation and you will need someone in the camper to listen to your satellite beeps and you turn the dish until you get the best beeps and your good.


You must have a different Winegard Carryout/Directv than we have. I set my dome up, connect two cables and the power cord and it does the rest. Within 3 to 5 minutes we have service on both TV's.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hunter, you do have the upgrade mode. Mine will not automatically find the Satellite or the best signal.....but I still get it done. We have a receiver that stays in the camper, and it's older and sometimes if we don't hook it up for a while we have to call in for the pic to come up.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

rglide09 said:


> Best bet is satellite TV. We use Directv and take one reciever out of our house when we go camping. You can buy a dish cheap and once you learn how to set it up it goes fast.


This is what we do. Bought the dish off ebay for 50 bucks, and had a tripod. Once you get elevation and rotation set it remains constant as long as you level the tripod, so all you have to do is set direction (usually 182 deg for where we go). Quick call to Direct (automated) and we're good to go. Takes about 5 minutes to set up.


----------

